# New Outback Owner



## Nelson (May 6, 2007)

Hello fellow OB's

We are Nelson and Olga ( mid thirtys) and Marco (7) and Carlos (4). We live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.

We have recently purchased a new 23RS. So new it is still in storage. Have only been in it twice. This is our second unit. Our first was a Travel Star 19CK, and although we loved the trailer, it did not really suit our camping style. We had rented a tent trailer before but were not overly impressed.

We like to explore when we camp. New places, adventures and especially food. All of like to experiment and we really get into trying the local speacialties. A product of the Food Network I guess. So most of our camping experience involves spending a couple of night in one place and then moving on. With our old Travel Start the tent fold out ment it took a little longer to set up and pack up and also ment we had to remaike the beds at each stop. IT was also a little short on storage space.

This spring we went to the RV show and were impressed with the manufacturer's rep from Keystone. He sold us on the 23RS when we were really not looking to buy. All the dealer had to do was print up the paperwork. We received it a couple of months ago, but since we had not place to put it due to the couple of feet of snow, the dealer put it in storage for us. We are going to pick it up this week end and get it ready for the May long weekend in Canada. The plann is to go to Jasper, Alberta.

I have to admit, the rep pointed us out to this web site, and we looked at it before we bought. IT helped alot and it was comforting to know I did not have to depend on the dealer for all the information. Don't get me wrong, our salesman, Robbie at Scwabs RV in Leduc , Alberta was great. I just had a bad experience with our previous dealer so were a little gun shy. Over all Scwabs was great, a pleasant surprise.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Nelson
















to Outbackers!
AND Congratulations on your new 23rs 









Hope you have a wonderful camping season!
Enjoy and post often,


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Congradulation fellow Canadians,









You will love this tt. Enjoy!!! We are planning our first trip too for the long weekend in May.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new camper!







What a great home away from home!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Congradulations!........and Welcome!
The 23rs is the trailer I wish I had.

Happy trails,
Ed


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your new Outback!

E


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nelson,

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new trailer.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Nelson said:


> You will love this tt. Enjoy!!! We are planning our first trip too for the long weekend in May.


Congrats from a fellow Albertan!!

We too are taking our first trip May long weekend, and we can't wait. Let's all keep our fingers crossed for good weather!









Enjoy that new trailer!!

Cheryl


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new trailer and welcome to the site! We also hope to use our new OB on the May long weekend for the first time. Not sure if we will get to go anywhere, other than parking it at the race track, but I'll happy to use it just the same.

PS. Please check your tires...if they are Milestars, they will likely need replacing. Watch for cracking between the treads and on sidewalls.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome!

Keep us posted on your travels, (especially the food part!)









Carl


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Nelson,

Congratulations and welcome from a fellow Food Network enthusiast.

Wendy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Nelson to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23RS

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!!


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello and congratulations!!!


----------



## Nelson (May 6, 2007)

Thanks everybody. And thanks for the tip on the tires I will have a look.


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

I also joined on as a fellow Outbacker just weeks ago. What a friendly and helpful family. Congrats and welcome aboard. Enjoy that new family with the Outback! You'll get that once you return from your first trip. I did.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nelson welcome aboard! We too had a tent fold out camper, a Jayco Kiwi which was sold when we upgraded to our Outback - sure was nice not dealing with wet canvas anymore.

You have some AMAZING camping in your part of the world. We took a trip up the 5 and caught the 16 to Edmonton, another time took the 97 to 1 to Calgary - absolutely amazing.

Welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy your new Outback!

Wayne


----------

